# World Wonders 12mg, who's got?



## BumbleBee (24/11/15)

Who stocks the World Wonders range in 12mg? I'm specifically looking for Table Mountain.


----------



## Silver (25/11/15)

Watcing this thread too @BumbleBee , thanks


----------



## Andre (25/11/15)

Watching too. @WorldWonders?


----------



## SAVapeGear (25/11/15)

Hi All

If all interested can make a list of juices and MG needed, I can run with this like a pre-order and source from my supplier.

Once I have a list I can check availability with the supplier.(They will be R160 each)

Let me know.

Regards

Pieter


----------



## Eequinox (9/12/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Who stocks the World Wonders range in 12mg? I'm specifically looking for Table Mountain.


Hi guys i have 

Colossus 12mg x1 in stock
Stonehenge 12mg x1 in stock
Table Mountain 12mg x1 in stock
Colosseum 12 mg x1 in stock
Great Wall 12mg x1 in stock
Taj Mahal 12mg x1 in stock
Pyramid 12mg x1 in stock

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

